# Bobcats



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I have been fortunate enough to come across a bobcat den on an adjacent property of mine where I have access to hunt. I haven't trapped much before so I am curious what I might need to trap a bobcat. Are there any tricks or tips that may be useful to get one? 
Thanks


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I would post this on the trapping forum.

Griff


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Thanks, I did after looking at the other options

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

